# Trinity Bridge Crowland. Worth a visit Lady.



## littleowl (Sep 12, 2014)

The bridge was built when Ceowland was an island by the Benedictine monks.There weree three rivers this was the only way to cross.
The rivers were drained in the 18 cent. The roads mark the original rivers.
The bridge replaced a wooden one around 500 years ago.


----------



## littleowl (Sep 12, 2014)

I meant Crowland must remember to look.Before sending.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for putting the signpost in. I know where it is now!
lovely pics.


----------



## oldman (Sep 12, 2014)

Is that Peterborough, Canada? My uncle and I used to go fishing somewhere around there when I lived with him in Ohio back in the 60's.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 12, 2014)

I think it is Peterborough, England.
the top of the signpost reads Holland County Council, which is a part of Lincolnshire.
relatively sparsely populated, flat arable land....can be a little bleak as it backs on to the North Sea, and an Easterly wind can be bitter!


----------



## littleowl (Sep 12, 2014)

I think Peterborough England was built around 1.000 years before Peterborough Canada. LOL


----------



## Lady (Sep 12, 2014)

I went there yesterday ,took some photo's walked around and had a picnic close by on the River walk.i found the local people very friendly,smiling and saying hello .Thank you for showing such a lovely place for me to visit ..it took about an hour and half to drive from where i live .


----------



## littleowl (Sep 13, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed the visit.


----------



## Rainee (Sep 13, 2014)

Love the photos Little Owl .. never went through there at least I don`t remember ! England has so many lovely villages.. hope to see some more. 
thanks for all the ones you do post on here for us.


----------



## littleowl (Sep 14, 2014)

Glad you like them.
I always say you can spend a lifetime looking around England . And never see all of it.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm fortunate in that I live in  a village the countryside on the edge of London, and am surrounded by picture postcard villages..


----------



## littleowl (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes I live in a Thatched Village and I go onto town around four times a year.
Twice for glasses once for Christine's birthday present. once to take photo's of the Christmas lights.
That is more than enough for me.


----------

